# Reserve unit location?



## Nicki (9 Jul 2008)

I had some difficulty searching for a thread/post that could help resolve my question (perhaps my search terms were too specific or general?). If indeed there is a thread that already discusses this issue, I apologize. 

I live in Toronto but will be heading off to Western for the duration of the school year. Should I be joining a local reserve unit in Toronto or in London? Are there engineering units out in these two locations? I'm studying engineering in university so I'd like to join up as a reserves engineer (if this is allowed, or do you have to finish the degree first?) or as some kind of technician. Are the openings for these types of trades limited?

Also, is there any way that I can be in the Air Force reserves? My initial research revealed that there aren't really any Air Force bases or anything within commuting distance of either Toronto or London. I really would love to be involved in a trade where I can work with airplanes. 

Thanks.
Nicki


----------



## BK (9 Jul 2008)

if you are going to be living in London and attending UWO you should join a unit there.  As an engineer wanting to be invovled in a support trade (ie fixing stuff or supervising techs that fix stuff) you need to join a service battallion.  25 svc is located in toronto and 23 svc bn is in hamilton and im unsure of the unit in London but pretty sure there is one.  As usual go in to the recruting center and look at both the NCM and OFCR positions.  You will be in university so they they might nudge you for an officer applicant but there are many engineering students who prefer to be a tech. and be hands on while in school. (ME)

As for air force reserves you should inquire about local units near London. i wanted a reserve tech. position back in the day because i was an aviation engineering student in civy world and the closest to my memory there was a helicopter sqaudron in Barrie.  I ended up joining the army reserves. (eme) 

hope that helps

peace


----------



## Nicki (9 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply! So I guess I should wait until I'm in London before visiting a recruiting centre? Another question is that will I be forced to stay in London during the summer to do training there? I'd really like to go back home to Toronto for my summers. 

This is a little off-topic but since you were an engineering student there are some questions that I have. Did you find that handling reserves while taking engineering (a rigorous program or so I've heard) to be too much? 

Also, I've been told that getting engineering internships is also very important to getting your first job and for the P. Eng. I realize that upon joining reserves, doing summer co-op will not be possible, but will this affect internships? I'm afraid that if I join reserves, I will be limiting my opportunities out in the civy engineering world. Does the military give engineering students the opportunity to do internships/co-op work that will go towards their P.Eng? 

Sorry I realized that questions were getting really off topic, but I wasn't sure if I should start a new topic. Let me know if I should.


----------



## dimsum (9 Jul 2008)

22 Service Battalion is in London, and they also have a Combat Eng regiment as well (31 CER), located in St. Thomas (just south of London).  There are also Eng technicians in the Naval Reserve, and the divison in London is HMCS PREVOST.


----------



## BK (9 Jul 2008)

well to be specific i was in "college" when i joined the reserves and i did the every other weekend BMQ.  College and BMQ was manageable but it does take a bit of time planning and sticking it through.  After college i then transfered to university into engineering, im in 3rd year right now.  My reserve participation dropped dramtically becuase you are right, engineering and extra activities usally doesnt mix.  However for me i applied to ROTP and just got accepted so my reserve expereince helped i believe and the Peng thing isnt an issue for me right now.

The Peng thing is hard to answer but from what i am seeing in school, industry expereince is way more powerful in application to civy jobs than having reserve experience whenit comes to the engineering profession.  You are not gonna use the stuff ure gonna learn in school in the reserves.  Most employers are not even aware of the CF anyways, especially engineering firms that you will be applying too.

My advice, first year is gonna be a little challenging but the recruitment process is usally more than 6 months anayways so still check it out and see of it has what you are looking for.  Go talk to a recruiter and ask them about the jobs available.  Dont jump inbto BMQ in your first year of engineering, it might be too much on your plate.  The reserves isnt going anywhere, the Peng isnt going anywhere.  Take your time...


----------



## Nicki (10 Jul 2008)

Again thanks for the replies. 

BK, thanks for the advice. I was planning on "testing the waters" anyway and decided against joining the reserves this summer so I could gauge how well I'm managing the course load. Yeah, I do realize industry experience is really important in the civy engineering world which is why I'm a bit hesistant in joining the reserves right now since I may be limiting my opportunities due to my commitment to the CF. 

Hopefully the recruiters in London will know more about this when I go in during Sept.


----------



## Neill McKay (10 Jul 2008)

Nicki said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick reply! So I guess I should wait until I'm in London before visiting a recruiting centre? Another question is that will I be forced to stay in London during the summer to do training there? I'd really like to go back home to Toronto for my summers.



You won't be forced to go anywhere as a reservist, but you might find that your career isn't going very far if you don't have any time for military training in the summer.  In general, though, note that summer courses wouldn't necessarily (or even normally) be held at your local unit.  A lot of them will be at larger CF bases elsewhere.



> This is a little off-topic but since you were an engineering student there are some questions that I have. Did you find that handling reserves while taking engineering (a rigorous program or so I've heard) to be too much?



There are those who do it, but I expect it would be a bit of a slog.  You might want to consider holding off on joining the reserves until after your first year so you'll have a better sense of how much time you'd have available to devote to it.  The first year of university is a very big eye-opener for a lot of people, and a surprising number of engineering students don't come back for a second one.  (But don't let that daunt you -- lots of people obviously do complete engineering degrees.)



> Also, I've been told that getting engineering internships is also very important to getting your first job and for the P. Eng. I realize that upon joining reserves, doing summer co-op will not be possible, but will this affect internships? I'm afraid that if I join reserves, I will be limiting my opportunities out in the civy engineering world. Does the military give engineering students the opportunity to do internships/co-op work that will go towards their P.Eng?



It depends on what province you're in, but generally you're limited as to how much of your summer experience you can count towards the 4-year requirement for your P. Eng. designation.  (In New Brunswick I believe you can only count your last summer or two, for example.)  So, in a sense, it doesn't make very much difference what you do with your summers in terms of actually getting your P. Eng.  If you're able to get engineering-related summer jobs then that's likely to help you get your first job after you finish your degree.

On the other hand, if you feel that you're not likely to get meaningful work in your field during the summers (i.e. if you expect to wind up planting trees or something all summer) then joining the reserves might be a good idea because you would be likely to have some pretty interesting, though very busy, summers.

Military training will develop you as a person in ways that will serve you well in life and make you attractive to employers.  Not just in terms of what's in black and white on your resume, but in terms of your confidence, how you carry yourself, even something as simple as knowing enough to iron your shirts (you'd be surprised how many don't).

But I would be surprised if you'd be able to do very much in the reserves that would be applicable to a civilian engineering career unless you're an officer in a field that's very close to the discipline of engineering you're studying.  Most military engineers are tradesmen or technicians, not "Engineers" as the word is used in the civilian world.


----------



## Perseus_19 (11 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I'm interested in joining the infantry reserves.  I live/work/study in Toronto.  Where would I do my BMQ and are there reserve infantry units posted in Toronto?

Again sorry to hijack this thread but since its here I'd rather not open up another one.

Thanks.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jul 2008)

Perseus, just some information to help you out.

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.


Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf
Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Perseus_19 (11 Jul 2008)

Okay thanks!


----------



## Perseus_19 (12 Jul 2008)

Thanks mate.

4900 Yonge St will be getting a visit from me very soon.  I'm in University right now but I'm hoping they have something for me here in city.


----------



## TrexLink (14 Jul 2008)

Nicki - If your heart is set on the Air Force, there is an Air Reserve flight in Borden, an hour's drive north of Toronto. Manageable if you live in Trawna, but not from London.


----------



## john. M (20 Sep 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> IDK, but you might want to contact Cpl. Edwards at RROC if you're interested in that unit. Kickass recruiter.



agree coolest guy ever


----------

